# October Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 October 2007)

Hello and welcome to the October stock tipping competition!  

This months competition is once again proudly sponsored by IG Markets, Australia's original CFD provider. IG Markets offers a choice of two outstanding trading platforms that give you the power to trade on thousands of global markets at the click of a button. If you're looking to start with CFD's be sure to visit IG Markets and see how they can help you!*

As usual there were some entrants who didn't qualify for the competition because they did not meet the entry criteria for one reason or another. If you feel as though you have been left out unfairly please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Feel free to discuss the competition in this thread as the month progresses. 

Best of luck to all entrants! 


*A Product Disclosure Statement for this product is available from IG Markets Ltd and should be considered before deciding to enter into any transactions with IG Markets Ltd. ABN 84 099 019 851. AFSL No. 220440.


----------



## Whiskers (1 October 2007)

My GCR fell .002 on friday to .036 pretty much it's all time low apart from a handful more down to .031. 

Well, that was timely to start the comp I guess.  :

So historically speaking, if I don't win, at least I won't (shouldn't  ) loose the most.


----------



## Sprinter79 (1 October 2007)

Just a quick question, so pardon my ignorance if it's common knowledge...

Is the starting price the close on the last trading day of the previous month, OR, the opening price on the first trading day of the current month?


----------



## Joe Blow (1 October 2007)

Sprinter79 said:


> Just a quick question, so pardon my ignorance if it's common knowledge...
> 
> Is the starting price the close on the last trading day of the previous month, OR, the opening price on the first trading day of the current month?




It's the close on the last trading day of the month.


----------



## Sprinter79 (1 October 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> It's the close on the last trading day of the month.




DANG!


----------



## 1234 (1 October 2007)

Heya M8, just following up my FNT pick??

Doesn't seem to be on the list.

Cheers.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 October 2007)

1234 said:


> Heya M8, just following up my FNT pick??
> 
> Doesn't seem to be on the list.
> 
> Cheers.




AussiePaul72 beat you to it.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 October 2007)

Ouch

May I change my mind on RHG, or if not, any chance of a prize for last in comp this month?

Garpal


----------



## explod (2 October 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Ouch
> 
> May I change my mind on RHG, or if not, any chance of a prize for last in comp this month?
> 
> Garpal





You may get a surprise as the down candle today looks like a bomb and the volume looks like it will collide and the fuse will go off with the friction.  So hang in there Garpel.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (2 October 2007)

1234 said:


> Heya M8, just following up my FNT pick??
> 
> Doesn't seem to be on the list.
> 
> Cheers.




Hey 1234, buy you a drink if FNT takes it out this month!  
Slow start but hopefully come home strong once the announcements start flowing


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (2 October 2007)

explod said:


> You may get a surprise as the down candle today looks like a bomb and the volume looks like it will collide and the fuse will go off with the friction.  So hang in there Garpel.




Now that was funny.

You should work for Macquarie or some of the brokerages advising the poor bastards to hang in. It looks like an old chart of HIH. !!

Garpal


----------



## explod (2 October 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Now that was funny.
> 
> You should work for Macquarie or some of the brokerages advising the poor bastards to hang in. It looks like an old chart of HIH. !!
> 
> Garpal




Nah, dont want the job.  I think Adler went to jail for trying to keep the band in tune for Uncle Ray.  Some sort of performace based thinggey I spose.

Hate to get on my soap box again but it also looks a bit like the US dollar.  A bit of a rally tonight though


----------



## drmb (16 October 2007)

Well DIO looks good at 999% but I think this may have more to do with the 14:1 consolidation rather than the rise in sp


----------



## Go Nuke (16 October 2007)

drmb said:


> Well DIO looks good at 999% but I think this may have more to do with the 14:1 consolidation rather than the rise in sp




Um yer, whats the go with that Joe?

Opened at $2.076 on the 1st of October is what i see


----------



## Bush Trader (16 October 2007)

drmb said:


> Well DIO looks good at 999% but I think this may have more to do with the 14:1 consolidation rather than the rise in sp




Hey Joe

Change the code to DIORA and entry price to $2.17

Cheers


BT


----------



## 1234 (25 October 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Hey 1234, buy you a drink if FNT takes it out this month!
> Slow start but hopefully come home strong once the announcements start flowing




lol.

Maybe next month?? Still going ok, would be nice if it made up it's mind.

Signs are all there ??  

Seems as tho I didn't get a guernsey, not to worry..


----------



## Joe Blow (2 November 2007)

Well congratulations to both Sprinter79 and kelvin8tor for taking out first and second place in the October stock competition! Sprinter79 finished the month with an exceptional 190.67% return with TLM while kelvin8tor ended up with a very impressive 114.04% return with his selection ARE. Rounding out the top three in October was marklar with HLX who achieved a solid return of 61.29%!

Could both Sprinter79 and kelvin8tor contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Here are the final results for October:


----------



## Go Nuke (5 June 2008)

Hey Joe, whats the go with GDA being at 900%?

I cant even find GDA on Commsec?


----------



## sam76 (5 June 2008)

LOL mate, you need to contemporise your thinking, man.. contemporise... 

GDA have changed their code


----------



## Joe Blow (5 June 2008)

Changed the GDA entry.... what are you guys doing bumping the October competition thread from last year?


----------

